# Star Wars Episode 9: Disney will Prinzessin Leia zurückbringen



## Darkmoon76 (12. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Disney will Prinzessin Leia zurückbringen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode 9: Disney will Prinzessin Leia zurückbringen


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Januar 2017)

Oh, da werden sich die Fans spalten. Manche werden es großartig finden, andere die Produzenten in die Hölle wünschen.
Aber erstmal abwarten, was da kommt. Ich lass mich überraschen, aber grundsätzlich habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn Carrie Fisher digital eingebaut wird (unter der Voraussetzung, dass es gut gemacht ist und auch passt)


----------



## steel2000 (12. Januar 2017)

Bei Peter Cushing fand ich die Digital-Variante gelungen, bei C.Fisher nicht. Bezüglich Star Wars 9 täte ich diese Vorgehensweise eher begrüßen. Grund: Für die Rahmenhandlung der drei Filme wurde mit Sicherheit eine Menge Zeit investiert, um die bestmöglichste Variante herauszufinden. Jede Änderung stellt somit ein Kompromiss, besser: Verschlechterung, des Ergebnisses dar.
Einzig: Falls die Digitalausgabe eher lachhaft ausfallen sollte, dann sollte man es lieber lassen, ansonsten wäre ich dafür.


----------



## Malifurion (13. Januar 2017)

Naja, ich find es grotesk und abstoßend, verstrobene Schauspieler wieder digital ins Leben zurückzuholen. Entweder Re-Cast oder ich lass es bleiben. Ich fand den CGI Tarkin einfach nur grauenhaft und mein geschultes Auge sieht das sofort - es bringt einem total aus dem Film.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2017)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Naja, ich find es grotesk und abstoßend, verstrobene Schauspieler wieder digital ins Leben zurückzuholen. Entweder Re-Cast oder ich lass es bleiben. Ich fand den CGI Tarkin einfach nur grauenhaft und mein geschultes Auge sieht das sofort - es bringt einem total aus dem Film.


Für kurze Cameos ist es vielleicht noch ganz tauglich, da spricht auch nix gegen wenn es nicht sonderlich gut/realistisch ausschaut, aber wenn eine Rolle größer ausfällt kann diese Künstlichkeit schon arg an der Filmstimmung nagen.

Darum weiss ich auch nicht ob das sonderlich gut wäre Fisher in EP9 digital "wiederzubeleben". Vor allem: Wer soll bitte ihre Dialoge einsprechen?

Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Optionen:
a) Leia komplett aus der Geschichte rausschreiben oder ihren Auftritt so klein wie möglich halten. Wird allerdings starke Story-Veränderungen/Anpassungen nach sich ziehen, das wird nicht leicht.
b) Leia mit einer neuen Darstellerin besetzen. Ja, da wird ein Teil strammer SW-Fans nicht mitmachen wollen, aber das wäre die einzige Möglichkeit die Figur (!) nicht aus der Not heraus rauszukicken. Man hat es schließlich auch bei Harry Potter geschafft einen angemessenen Ersatzdarsteller für den verstorbenen Richard Harris zu finden. Eine Neubesetzung sollte man IMO nicht völlig ausschließen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2017)

ich glaube das Problem dürfte nur sein, dass die Technik vielleicht noch nicht so weit ist Menschen wirklich gut darzustellen, das geht in Rogue One ja auch nur bedingt gut und versackt im Uncanny Valley stellenweise, auch wenn ich es nicht so schlimm fand
Aber naja, es muss halt leider was passieren, wie in Star Trek 14 wo ja irgendwas mit Checkov passieren muss :c


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Januar 2017)

naja, bis Episode IX gedreht wird, ziehen ja noch einige Monate ins Land (vorher kommt ja der Han Solo Film) und Leias Szenen für VIII waren ja schon im Kasten, als sie noch unter den Lebenden weilte. Vielleicht ist ILM dann bis dahin noch eine Ecke weiter als bei Rogue One, wo ich Tarkin überaus gelungen empfand, dafür dass ich wusste dass er CGI sein musste.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube das Problem dürfte nur sein, dass die Technik vielleicht noch nicht so weit ist Menschen wirklich gut darzustellen, das geht in Rogue One ja auch nur bedingt gut und versackt im Uncanny Valley stellenweise, auch wenn ich es nicht so schlimm fand
> Aber naja, es muss halt leider was passieren, wie in Star Trek 14 wo ja irgendwas mit Checkov passieren muss :c


Bei Chekov wird es laut Abrams keine Neubesetzung geben, also wird es da auf eine Verabschiedung im Hintergrund hinauslaufen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Chekov wird es laut Abrams keine Neubesetzung geben, also wird es da auf eine Verabschiedung im Hintergrund hinauslaufen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



ja, aber was? Nur eine Versetzung oder die Figur sterben lassen ist halt die Frage


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber was? Nur eine Versetzung oder die Figur sterben lassen ist halt die Frage


Tja, das bleibt abzuwarten. Ich denke Simon Pegg, der gerade am Script für den nächsten Film sitzt, wird sich schon was einfallen lassen um Yelchin in Würde zu verabschieden.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (13. Januar 2017)

Wie bereits andernorts erwähnt: Leia 9 nur Holo. Meine Meinung.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja, das bleibt abzuwarten. Ich denke Simon Pegg, der gerade am Script für den nächsten Film sitzt, wird sich schon was einfallen lassen um Yelchin in Würde zu verabschieden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Vielleicht wie bei Spock ? Die Idee der Verabschiedung vom originalen Spock in Beyond fand ich auch top!


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht wie bei Spock ? Die Idee der Verabschiedung vom originalen Spock in Beyond fand ich auch top!



schwierig, da hat das Logisch besser funktioniert weil Prime-Spock ja auf Neu Vulkan war


----------



## weenschen (13. Januar 2017)

Das Ganze ist eine ethische Frage. Kann, sollte und darf man verstorbene Personen auf der Leinwand weiterleben lassen. Wer entscheidet sowas? Darf ein lebender Verwandter sowas entscheiden? Hätte Carrie das gewollt?  Sowas sollte künftig  vor dem Ableben fixiert werden. 

Stellt sich noch eine Frage; darf sie noch einen Oscar gewinnen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> schwierig, da hat das Logisch besser funktioniert weil Prime-Spock ja auf Neu Vulkan war


Zum einen dass, zum anderen hab ich die Befürchtung dass die Ewigmotzer wieder mit der "Denen fällt auch nix Neues mehr ein"-Keule angelaufen kommen, was ich in Hinblick auf die Umstände von Yelchins traurigem Wegfall zum Kotzen fände.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2017)

Ich hoffe, daß Simon etwas einfällt. Denn einfach wortlos über den Tod von Yelchin hinweggehen wäre imho sehr schade und falsch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2017)

weenschen schrieb:


> Stellt sich noch eine Frage; darf sie noch einen Oscar gewinnen?


Meinst du posthum? Nur bei Mitwirken als reale Person. Nicht wenn nur das Äußere von ihr digital auf einen anderen Akteur drüber gestülpt wurde. Selbst wenn die Tricktechnik irgendwann so lebensechte Abbilder verstorbener Schauspieler zaubern kann bleibten solche doch nur künstliche Wesen.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, daß Simon etwas einfällt. Denn einfach wortlos über den Tod von Yelchin hinweggehen wäre imho sehr schade und falsch.


Innerhalb des Main-Cast herrschte bis zuletzt immer eine sehr harmonische, familiäre Stimmung beim Dreh, und das lag auch an Abrams lockeren Umgang mit den Darstellern. Und während eines Radio-Interviews kurz nach dem Tod Yelchins hatte Pegg sichtbar mit den Tränen zu kämpfen, wie man es anhand einer Videoaufzeichnung sehen konnte (müsste bei TrekMovie.com zu finden sein).

Irgendeinen kollegialen Wink des Abschieds oder eine freundliche Botschaft die Yelchin gilt wird bestimmt vorkommen. Ganz sicher.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2017)

Naja für SW VIII könnte sie (theoretisch) einen bekommen. Allerdings bezweifle ich, daß Star Wars oscarreif ist. Dafür ist die Konkurrenz wohl zu groß. Denke da an Passenger was im Januar startet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja für SW VIII könnte sie (theoretisch) einen bekommen. Allerdings bezweifle ich, daß Star Wars Oscarreif ist.


Keine der Figuren bzw. Darsteller war innerhalb des Franchise jemals wirklich Oscar-verdächtig. Die Nominierung von Alec Guinness in EP4 ist, wenn man mal ehrlich ist, auch nur als Bonus zu betrachten und stark überzogen. Er selbst war von seiner Darstellung nicht überzeugt und hätte ohnehin gegen Konkurrenten in Drama-Rollen keine Chance gehabt. Womit ich nicht sagen will dass er schlecht gespielt hat, auf keinen Fall, aber nicht wirklich preisverdächtig. Darsteller in Action-Filmen bekommen vielleicht mal eine Nominierung (wie z.B. Sigourney Weaver für "Aliens"), aber höchst selten direkt den Academy Award (wie Gene Hackman in "French Connection").

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2017)

wenn, dann hätten eher Daisy Ridley oder (endlich mal) Andy Serkins eine Oskarnominierung verdient, aber naja, bei den Oskarbait Filme ...
Und nja, ich denke das wird sich die Academy garaniert nicht trauen, eher wird es noch einen Ehrenoskar geben


----------



## MrFob (13. Januar 2017)

Also ich denke auch, wenn dann hoechstens als Hologramm, das koennte funktionieren. Ich fand bei Tarkin und Leia in R1 hat man es schon auch gesehen, dass es sich um CGI Gesichter handelte (war gut gemacht aber trotzdem, soweit is die Technik einfach noch nicht).
Andernfalls koennte man die Story sicher aber auch noch so aendern, dass der Charakter halt stirbt. Ich denke eh, dass es nach Solos Tot zumindest am Ende der neuen Trilogie Zeit gewesen waere auch diesen Charakter von dannen gehen zu lassen.
Eine Neubesetzung faende ich schon ein bisschen merkwuerdig. Ich mag es nicht sonderlich wenn die Schauspieler bekannter Charaktere ausgetauscht werden (mag es noch nicht mal mit Synchronsprechern bei Spielen).


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Januar 2017)

weenschen schrieb:


> Stellt sich noch eine Frage; darf sie noch einen Oscar gewinnen?



Warum nicht? Heath Ledgar war auch tot, als er den Oscar für seine Joker-Rolle bekam. 
Oder meinst du die animierte Figur? Da natürlich nicht


----------



## HowdyM (14. Januar 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Heath Ledgar war auch tot, als er den Oscar für seine Joker-Rolle bekam.
> Oder meinst du die animierte Figur? Da natürlich nicht



Sie kann nur einen Oskar gewinnen, wenn sie als tatsächliche Figur in dem Film noch mitgespielt hat. Sofern es also bereits fertige Aufnahmen gibt, diese es in den Film schaffen und das ganze dann als oscarwürdig angesehen wird, kann sie den Preis auch posthum erhalten. 

The Dark Knight war bereits vollständig abgedreht und wurde dann veröffentlicht, die Frage wäre also, wie viel und wie gut sind die fertigen Szenen für SW8?


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2017)

Ja, es ist leider ein unterschied ob jemand Post Mortem einen Oskar für das Werk bekommt oder ob man hinterher noch das Abbild benutzt und naja DANN würde ich eben auch eher ILM den Oskar geben


----------



## SpieleKing (14. Januar 2017)

Toll, dass wäre aber die einzig zufriedenstellene Alternative!..


----------

